

Onward – Secret Raises $25m - frankdenbow
https://medium.com/secret-den/onward-3d2e17e83199

======
delluminatus
I find it extremely funny that there's actually a market at the intersection
of "anonymous conversation" and "Facebook integration", although in retrospect
maybe it shouldn't be that surprising that people would like to talk to their
real-life friends while maintaining anonymity.

